# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 01-10-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 23-09-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "A do ta braktisnit njeriun tuaj të dashur në çastet e vështira?" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24624

Titulli: "Moj Shqipëri e mjera Shqipëri" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga vana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24622

Titulli: "You Have Five Minutes to Leave!" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Mjellma)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24621

Titulli: "Ja edhe mua më ra ndërmënd të prezentohem" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga prishtinasi-uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24620

Titulli: "Bashibozuksia legale shqiptare" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24619

Titulli: "Mafia shqiptare paralajmëron kryeprokurorin" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24618

Titulli: "Ndre Mjeda" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24617

Titulli: "Grumbullimi i kuqezinjëve në Lisbonë" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Zombie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24616

Titulli: "Kush është përgjegjës për shmangien e korridoreve" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga DetiJone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24615

Titulli: "Grumbullimi i kuqezinjëve në Lisbonë" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Zombie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24614

Titulli: "Kombetarja dhe elementet e rinj" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Zombie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24613

Titulli: "Prezantimi im ne forum!" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga SERIOZI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24612

Titulli: "Po e bej një prezantim dhe unë.." (postuar 30-09-2003 nga recoba)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24600

Titulli: "Mire se ju gjeta" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga sheqeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24598

Titulli: "Pse nuk e falenderon Zotin tend!?" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24595

Titulli: "Vllaznia nuk fle..........." (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Shkodra_Jone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24594

Titulli: "Nderi dhe Imoraliteti" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24593

Titulli: "Po nuk patet veshur rrip mos e lexoni." (postuar 30-09-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24592

Titulli: "Drejtesia" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24591

Titulli: "Jeta e njerzve te lumtur" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24590

Titulli: "Vrasja, mekati i pare ne toke" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24589

Titulli: "Si te qetesohemi..!!!!" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24588

Titulli: "Pse sprovohemi !?" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24587

Titulli: "kerkese per aop" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga recoba)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24586

Titulli: "A eshte sot gruja shqiptare e barabart me burrin?" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga vullnet_a)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24585

Titulli: "Hapja e bisedimeve Prishtine-Beograd" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24582

Titulli: "Letër e hapur zotit Rugova!" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24581

Titulli: "Rruga Prishtinë-Durrës" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24580

Titulli: "Ç'do të bënit nëse do ishit kryemistri i Shqipërisë?" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24579

Titulli: "Sytë e tua, zjarr" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24578

Titulli: "NJE  pyetje  per kualifikimin e GREEN CARD" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga shahisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24577

Titulli: "Pse i dergojne emigrantet parate ne shqiperi?" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24575

Titulli: "Gjakmarrja, plaga që mban peng Shqipërinë" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24563

Titulli: "GP Usa" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24562

Titulli: "Kush ka fitu azilin politik në 1996 mund të aplikoj për nënshtetësi ..?" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga fabi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24558

Titulli: "Madonna behet &quot;sadomaze&quot; per Britney Spears" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24557

Titulli: "Gjeje-gjeje por se gjen dot" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga mercedes2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24556

Titulli: "Manuali i perdorimit te komandave ne IRC" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga |anonymous|)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24554

Titulli: "Shqiptare ne Arizona" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga caci_1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24550

Titulli: "Ku ndodhet &quot;SELS COLLEGE&quot; në Londër?" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga Angeluk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24544

Titulli: "Ja edhe erdhi një ditë?" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga Tanino)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24543

Titulli: "Poezi Shqipetare" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24542

Titulli: "Pyetje per lidhje ....!!!" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga Ardi_Pg_ID)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24540

Titulli: "Programet shkollore per gjuhen shqipe" (postuar 29-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24535

Titulli: "Këngët e Dashurisë" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24531

Titulli: "Astrit Cerma - poema &amp; fabula" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24530

Titulli: "Keni degjuar gje ..." (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Tigrimelara)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24529

Titulli: "Ne mesim!!!" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga HANNIBAL2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24526

Titulli: "Të ikim të gjithë është klithma e kohës së shqiptarëve!" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24518

Titulli: "Struktura e emigrimit dhe rrjedhja e vijueshme e trurit" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24517

Titulli: "Agron Tufa" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Ifigjeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24516

Titulli: "Të vdesesh në Shqipëri, është vetëm humbje kohe" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24513

Titulli: "Kompleks i ri per kombetaren ne Kamez afer Tiranes" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Zombie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24507

Titulli: "Kush duhet te perfaqesoje Kosoven ne bisedimet shqiptaro serbe?" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24506

Titulli: "A ka shqiptare ne Virginia TEch" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Ari-Intimidator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24503

Titulli: "informacion mbi te dhenat e kompjuterit" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24501

Titulli: "Përshëndetje të gjithve nga Qefi Pi Zajazi" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Qefi_Pi_Zajazi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24499

Titulli: "C'menduat per MOBO Awards 2003?" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga ^BabY__GirL^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24498

Titulli: "Une, si Shwarzenegger, terminator i indiferences durrsake" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24492

Titulli: "Keshtu duhet te jene udheheqesit" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24490

Titulli: "Kodiket e Beratit" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24489

Titulli: "Lufta ndaj terrorizmit" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24488

Titulli: "Raca Shqiptare" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24487

Titulli: "Albumi juaj me 10 kengë" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24486

Titulli: "PDSH-Xhaferri e Thaçi takohen me Majkon në Ohër" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24485

Titulli: "Ku mund të gjej materiale mbi Shqipërinë dhe historinë e saj në anglisht?" (postuar 28-09-2003 nga Mona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24484

Titulli: "Java Window" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24481

Titulli: "Arbëreshi i vogël" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24480

Titulli: "Përshëndetje" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga HaCkers)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24477

Titulli: "Fati" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24476

Titulli: "nje pyetje" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga Tigri-al)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24473

Titulli: "Hafiz  Ali Korça" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24471

Titulli: "Trupat Amerikane të Paqës - Korpusi Vullnetar,  rikthehen në Shqipëri" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24470

Titulli: "Çfarë kuptoni me fjalën &quot;Intelektual&quot;? A ka të tillë Shqipëria?" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24465

Titulli: "Të rejat e fundit nga bota e muzikës" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24462

Titulli: "Saga e Qerimajve" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24461

Titulli: "Pejë, atentat dëshmitarit në gjyqin ndaj UÇK-së" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24452

Titulli: "Jam Hero i Botes . . ." (postuar 27-09-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24450

Titulli: "Klandestinet..." (postuar 27-09-2003 nga LEDIANI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24447

Titulli: "Lirohet polici pengmarres i Klajdi Shehut" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24446

Titulli: "Bashkëpunimi i biznesit shqiptaro-amerikan" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24441

Titulli: "Shkolla e Marubit dhe Arta Dade" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24440

Titulli: "Sateliti shqiptar Albaniasat" (postuar 27-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24439

Titulli: "A ka shqiptarë në Kinë?" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga &lt;shiki-java&gt :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24436

Titulli: "Raporti parazgjedhor i OSBE per Shqiperine" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24434

Titulli: "Te mire apo te keq?" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga leci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24433

Titulli: "Instituti i Teknologjisë së Rochester-it Lançon Universitetin Amerikan në Kosovë" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24432

Titulli: "Si e shihni Kosovën duke ecur perpara drejt pavarsisë?" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga agronbe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24431

Titulli: "SMS nga interneti" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga demolition man)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24429

Titulli: "(Shkëputur nga ditari im) &quot;Na ishte njëherë... Otranto '97&quot;" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Auloni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24426

Titulli: "&quot;Tirana si mungesë kujtese&quot; - nga Fatos Lubonja" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24422

Titulli: " 100 kitaristët më te mirë të të gjitha kohrave" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24421

Titulli: "Përshëndetje të gjithëve" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Chatisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24418

Titulli: "Barcaleta me prifterinj" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga bledioni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24416

Titulli: "Cili ishte Udhëheqësi me i aftë i Republikës?" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24414

Titulli: "Dashuria ndaj Allahut dhe Muhamedit a.s" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24413

Titulli: "Morali i larte" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24412

Titulli: "Sinqeriteti" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24411

Titulli: "Lidhjet farefisnore dhe komshiu" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24410

Titulli: "Dashuria ndaj shokut dhe vellait musliman" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24408

Titulli: "Durimi" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24407

Titulli: "Turpi dhe vlera e tij" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24406

Titulli: "Bujaria" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24404

Titulli: "Sjellja me butesi" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24403

Titulli: "Falja e gabimeve" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24401

Titulli: "Modestia" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24400

Titulli: "Nje pyetje?" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Ada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24399

Titulli: "Votoni - Cili eshte muzikanti me i madh i te gjitha koherave?" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24397

Titulli: "Degjenerimi i familjes son ne perendim" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24396

Titulli: "Konsulli Grek fushatë për zgjedhjet në jug" (postuar 26-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24385

Titulli: "Seriali &quot;The Simpsons&quot; (Shhhhhh..)" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24380

Titulli: "Nënë Kizja dhe kënga e Krisantemës së bukur" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24372

Titulli: "Liderët, pesimistë pas takimit me Holkerin" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24365

Titulli: "nje ndihme desha" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24363

Titulli: "Problematikë: Portretet e njerëzve të mëdhenj në monedha" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga guntheric)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24361

Titulli: "Dromca kujtimesh" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24357

Titulli: "Historia Moderne- Ngjarjet e shek. 20'" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24355

Titulli: "Më pëlqen komunikimi i formave të larmishme..." (postuar 25-09-2003 nga Altina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24353

Titulli: "Projektbuxheti 2004, rritje pagash 5 per qind" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24351

Titulli: "pershendetje pas nji shkeputje" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga bledioni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24347

Titulli: "Etika Islame" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24343

Titulli: "Profeti Muhamed  a.s dhe historia e tij" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24342

Titulli: "Vlora- si gjithmone" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga caci_1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24338

Titulli: "Mbyllet Komunikimi Me Chat" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga La_Lune)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24337

Titulli: "Prezantimi" (postuar 25-09-2003 nga caci_1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24335

Titulli: "Programe Antivirus falas" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Cim Tironsi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24332

Titulli: "Reinstalimi i drive d:" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Calexico)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24331

Titulli: "Letër e hapur Robert Papës" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24330

Titulli: "Ulqini eshte qyteti muze i shqiptareve?" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24326

Titulli: "Gjejeni" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Reina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24325

Titulli: "Rruga e &lt;Xhenetit&gt;!" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24324

Titulli: "Dua të shes ndermarjen time" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24321

Titulli: "Çfarë duhet bë me Luginën e Preshevës?" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24320

Titulli: "Sa ju merr malli per vendlindjen tuaj?" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24319

Titulli: "Cili qytet ju pelqen me se shumti" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24318

Titulli: "Terri informativ" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24317

Titulli: "Cka mendoni se duhet te behet me Universitetin e Tetoves pas legalizimit?" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24316

Titulli: "Pse busti i Naim Frasheri mbetet pa bazamnet?" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24315

Titulli: "Cilit grupmoshe i përkisni?" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24314

Titulli: "Ndahet nga jeta shkrimtari Odise Grillo" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24313

Titulli: "C'farë mendoni i mungon futbollit shqiptar?" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24312

Titulli: "Free  moving" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga juliano1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24302

Titulli: "Mire se ju gjeta" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Zhulien)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24301

Titulli: "Pikturë në bakër dhe alumin" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24300

Titulli: "Piktura të qëndisura me dorë" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24297

Titulli: "Ndihme OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND!" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Pyes_Lotin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24296

Titulli: "Che*Guevara mes jush" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Che*Guevara)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24295

Titulli: "Shkruani edhe ju historinë..." (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24294

Titulli: "Shaban Sinani per Kadarene dhe Shuteriqin" (postuar 24-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24287

Titulli: "Wesley Clark  për President të SHBA-ve" (postuar 23-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24283

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Pse i dergojne emigrantet parate ne Shqiperi?
 o 'Per te plotesuar nevojat e familjes.' (3 vota)
 o 'Per te rregulluar shtepine.' (0 vota)
 o 'E dyterushme.' (0 vota)
 o 'Investime ne vendlindje.' (0 vota)
 o 'Depozitime ne banke.' (0 vota)
 o 'Te tjera.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24575

Sondazh: KUsh duhet te jete shef i delegacionit shqiptar
 o 'Hashim Thaçi' (1 vota)
 o 'Bajram Rexhepi' (0 vota)
 o 'Ramush Haradinaj' (0 vota)
 o 'Ibrahim Rugova' (4 vota)
 o 'Nexhat Daci' (0 vota)
 o 'Jakup Krasniqi' (0 vota)
 o 'Albin Kurti' (0 vota)
 o 'Edita Tahiri' (0 vota)
 o 'Bujar Dugolli' (0 vota)
 o 'Adem Demaçi' (0 vota)
 o 'Rexhep Qosja' (1 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24506

Sondazh: kush ishte me i denji?
 o 'Ismail Qemali' (1 vota)
 o 'Ahmet Zogu' (0 vota)
 o 'Fan Stilian Noli' (0 vota)
 o 'Mustafa Kruja' (0 vota)
 o 'Enver Hoxha' (5 vota)
 o 'Ramiz Aliaj' (0 vota)
 o 'Sali Berisha' (1 vota)
 o 'Bashkim Fino' (0 vota)
 o 'Fatos Nano' (0 vota)
 o 'Pandeli Majko' (0 vota)
 o 'Ilir Meta' (0 vota)
 o 'asnjerin nga keta' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24414

Sondazh: Cilin preferoni nga keta muzikante?
 o 'Shtraus' (0 vota)
 o 'Bet'hoven' (1 vota)
 o 'Moxart' (4 vota)
 o 'Bah' (1 vota)
 o 'Cajkovski' (0 vota)
 o 'Vivaldi' (0 vota)
 o 'Enio Morikone' (2 vota)
 o 'Zhan Mishel Shar' (0 vota)
 o 'Robert Maills' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24397

Sondazh: Çka duhet bere ne Lugine te Presheves?
 o 'te vijen ne shprehje ish UÇPMB' (1 vota)
 o 'te behet nje koalicion i gjere' (0 vota)
 o 'te bie nga skena Riza Halimi' (0 vota)
 o 'dicka tjeter' (0 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24320

Sondazh: C'farë mendoni i mungon futbollit shqiptar?
 o 'Tranjere te afte' (0 vota)
 o 'Lojtare te motivuar' (0 vota)
 o 'Mjete Stervitje' (0 vota)
 o 'Fansa "Pozitiv"' (0 vota)
 o 'Me shume Lojtare jasht' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24312

Sondazh: Martesa-fundi i dashurise??
 o 'martesa-kurorezim i nje dashurie' (7 vota)
 o 'martesa-nje biznes i leverdishem' (2 vota)
 o 'martesa-nje kontrate' (1 vota)
 o 'martese nga halli' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24244

Sondazh: C'far lloj muzike pelqeni me shume ?
 o 'Dance dhe trance' (4 vota)
 o 'Rap' (1 vota)
 o 'Rock' (2 vota)
 o 'R&B' (2 vota)
 o 'I pelqej ne pergjithesi te gjitha' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24232

Sondazh: Kush do i fitoj zgjedhjet e sivjetshme
 o 'PS' (2 vota)
 o 'PD' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24025

Sondazh: Cila rubrikë ju pëlqen më së shumti
 o 'Aktualitete' (1 vota)
 o 'Editorial' (0 vota)
 o 'Speciale' (0 vota)
 o 'Kulturë' (0 vota)
 o 'Sport' (3 vota)
 o 'Mozaik' (0 vota)
 o 'S`jam i interesuar' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24015


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

01-10:
 o juventisei (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=884

01-10:
 o Ndrek Gjini (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1040

01-10:
 o martin (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1468

01-10:
 o mandi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1723
 o ardi18 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2628

01-10:
 o Ardian Paja (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2935

01-10:
 o CyniCal - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3147

01-10:
 o Bad_Boyz_4Life (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3833

01-10:
 o leti (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4178
 o blerim (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4298
 o llokumi (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4418
 o llokumi80 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4764

01-10:
 o Pa linduri - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4735

01-10:
 o ujku_me_cizme (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4923

01-10:
 o semi21 (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5410
 o semi26 (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5472

01-10:
 o lisa - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6782

01-10:
 o Sexy_Girl_2003 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6863

01-10:
 o smartgirl (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8235

01-10:
 o Dijar (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8536
 o Dijar Popova (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8590

01-10:
 o AUREL-ING (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8623

01-10:
 o endri_xhezairi (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8926

01-10:
 o BOND_oo7 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9577

01-10:
 o Asdreni (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10203

01-10:
 o eLb_ChiCk - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10469

02-10:
 o Alida (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=357

02-10:
 o Beratsja (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=471

02-10:
 o gary (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=777
 o irffan (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5541


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 23-09-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 132 Anetare te rinj
 o 171 Tema te reja
 o 2,824 Postime te reja
 o 8 Sondazhe te reja

----------

